# Range Report: HK USP-C vs. GLOCK 17 (9mm Wars)



## jakeleinen1

Went out 40 miles outside of Iowa City to my buddy's property where we both shootout when we can't get to the range. This would be my first time comparing the HK USP COMPACT and the GLOCK side by side.

I shot 100 rounds in each. We set up bottles everywhere at around 15 to 45 yards.

This was only my 2nd time firing the USP-C so my familarity of it was limited, I was more accurate with my Glock 17 when I took my time. However, during my rapid fire trials I was indefinitely more proficient with the HK USP-C. 

Rate of fire was higher on the USP-C due to its sweet DA/ SA trigger, but the trigger reset on glocks isn't much at all either though they fire roughly the same though just an edge to the USP-C.

Recoil on USP-C non-existant, not to say any 9mm's really kick at all but the Glock 17 did have noticeably more recoil, I would attribute this to the weight and the ergonomics of the Glock. You definitely grip the USP better.

So far of the two guns, I'm better with the Glock, but still diggin the USP-C. Definitely feeling like I need to add a different caliber to the collection. .45 your up next when I save the money...



UPDATE 12/8/11

This is a funny post to look back on, I actually have traded in my HK for a Glock 30 and I must say though Hks are ultra quality firearms, i love glock


----------



## HK Dan

Well, that's the direct opposite of my experience comparing a USP40F to a GLOCK 22. In every way. The only thing the USP did better was mag change times, they were similar for accuracy. I still love my HKs, you can't beat them for pure bulldozer reliability, but I shoot matches with and carry GLOCKs.


----------



## jakeleinen1

HK Dan said:


> Well, that's the direct opposite of my experience comparing a USP40F to a GLOCK 22. In every way. The only thing the USP did better was mag change times, they were similar for accuracy. I still love my HKs, you can't beat them for pure bulldozer reliability, but I shoot matches with and carry GLOCKs.


Just proof how different experiences vary from shooter to shooter...


----------



## Spokes

Got 3 HK's and 6 Glocks. HK's are great guns, I always go back to my Glocks when I shoot polymer.
Glocks are just so simple and reliable, they make everything easy...


----------



## HK Dan

jakeleinen1 said:


> Just proof how different experiences vary from shooter to shooter...


And with their familiarity with the firearm. I put mine on a shot timer, and had years of experience with the USP, but only about 2 weeks with the GLOCK. Now, that was 1200 rounds in 2 weeks, and it was shooting where I thought about every round that I fired ("OKay, why did I miss that shot? Low left...is my finger in the wrong place on the trigger?" etc) So empirically for me, the USP is fractionally slower than a GLOCK, but not nearly enough tomake me get rid of my babies (HKs). I love my HKs and I shoot my GLOCKs...LOL


----------

